# quick question



## joeybagz (Mar 12, 2012)

I have had my nex-5n for about a week, and have been shooting raw, just wondering if shooting in jpeg for a beginner would be better? Any suggestions, or tips for a sony shooter?


----------



## MTVision (Mar 12, 2012)

joeybagz said:
			
		

> I have had my nex-5n for about a week, and have been shooting raw, just wondering if shooting in jpeg for a beginner would be better? Any suggestions, or tips for a sony shooter?



It's really up to you. All RAW files need to be processed. JPEGS are basically ready to print. So it depends on what you want to do. If you just want to go from the camera to online/printer then JPEG will probably be better.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

"Better" is a very subjective term.  

Raw is 'Better' than JPEG, but does require more work to get to the finished product.  
I don't think that being a beginner should factor into your decision.  If you want better images, and you have the time and means to do the extra work, then there is little reason to shoot JPEG, IMO.

Why Raw -- Part I


----------



## MReid (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes jpeg is easier. Once you get to know your camera and gain knowledge to the point that you decide you might want to try raw....then give it a try later, if you decide you need to.
I you put a raw processed and a jpeg processed image side by side....processed optimally and at normal viewing distance, no one can tell the difference.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

> I you put a raw processed and a jpeg processed image side by side....processed optimally and at normal viewing distance, no one can tell the difference.


Many would beg to differ.
If that were true, why would anyone shoot RAW?

During the processing stage, a Raw file will have more options, more leeway, more latitude etc.  That may allow you to get 'more out of' an image, than if you had the camera process the image and toss the extra data.


----------



## joeybagz (Mar 12, 2012)

Big Mike, your correct on "better" being subjective, perhaps i worded my question incorrectly. Being a beginner and practicing on getting a proper exposure, and composition would it benefit me to shoot my images as JPEG's and learn my camera first, then move on to RAW's and learn post processing?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd say it would benefit you more to shoot in Raw, and learn what you can do with them.  Learn the processing side of things, at the same time you learn about the exposure side.

Most photographers (from pros to enthusiasts) will end up shooting raw anyway.  And I'd bet that the ones who started out shooting JPEG, will look back and wish that some of their JPEG shots had been shot in raw.  

There are very few reason to shoot JPEG, instead of raw.  Digital storage space is one reason, but memory cards and computer hard drives are cheap...so that's not a good reason.

Plus, you can always get a JPEG from a Raw file.  Even if you don't know much about it, you can just run it though software and set it to 'auto'.  
But you can't take a JPEG and get back the Raw file.


----------



## joeybagz (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, thank you for the great advice.


----------



## Kolia (Mar 12, 2012)

Shoot both, using the RAW + JPEG option. You can then play with the raw file and see what is different yet still retain the benefit of being able to share and print each pictures. 

This is how I started. 

It will use more space tho.


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2012)

joeybagz said:


> Big Mike, your correct on "better" being subjective, perhaps i worded my question incorrectly. Being a beginner and practicing on getting a proper exposure, and composition would it benefit me to shoot my images as JPEG's and learn my camera first, then move on to RAW's and learn post processing?


The camera always starts with a Raw file. JPEG is a Raw file that gets processed in the camera - contrast, sharpening, saturation - and those in the camera edits can alter the exposure you are trying to learn how to control.

A Raw file is akin to a film negative, in that it has to be developed before it can be printed. JPEG is intended to be a developed, edited, finished, ready-to-print file.

A Raw file can be developed in many different ways becuase it has a lot of editing headroom. A JPEG has had most of that editing headroom removed.

That headroom's technical name is bit-depth.  Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------

